# TORONTO | Bay-Adelaide Centre North Tower | 140m | 32 fl | U/C



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*ULI Toronto hosting virtual tour of BAC North Tower*








ULI Toronto hosting virtual tour of BAC North Tower - On-Site Magazine


Get an insider's view on Toronto's newest landmark building.




www.on-sitemag.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/29


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/22

Bay Adelaide Centre by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Bay Adelaide Centre by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Bay Adelaide Centre by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/22

Old/New by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/27

Toronto Skyline from Queen Street West by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/28

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/8

Today, Downtown by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr


----------

